# Want Me To Sketch Your Betta? *Free*



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi! 
I am taking an art class at school now, so I am interstied in drawing bettas. Please submit a NONBLURRY photo of your betta. I will draw it, color it, and post it back on this thread, so check back regurally. I might also do a few plants in the background. (If I can) Below are a few examples of my early work. The more I do, the better I get!!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Your pictures are beautiful! If you'd like to draw some of Tigger and Prince Nez, the both have their own albums on my profile!

Thank you!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Gandalf!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do Kristie?  :


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok:
Tigger:


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Prince Nez:


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Gandolf:


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Kristie:


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

They look great! Thank you so much!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks a lot :-D


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

haha, gandalf looks nice and fat.


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

If you have time to draw Bob Buttons, that would be awesome!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd let you do Fin, but the best picture I have of him is kind of blurry.:-(


----------



## KaraAnne (Mar 5, 2012)

Or instead of Bob Buttons, if you would rather draw my new betta, Amadeus. Up to you - Whichever one you'd like to do, if you're still up to it! Thanks :-D


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you do one of the betta in my avatar? Her name is Alice


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

plz do pog, im sorry if its blurry its the best i have


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, working on them now, sorry for the delay


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do Cookie?, my blue HM female?:


----------

